# Simon and Henri go to the vet today!



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

So today is their big day. Fecal exam, check up and worming. Is there any sort of vaccinations they should get due to them living with us in our house? I read in a separate thread that they can carry TB. Can humans catch it? I worry about that, but most of all, I fear salmonella. Is there testing/vaccinations for that? Anything else I'm forgetting to test for today?


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

If you read this article you will get a good idea about how vaccines work, what they do and for how long.

I have two indoors pigeons, they are vaccinated just for paramixo till now and I am informing myself to see if vaccinating them for pox is the best option.

In any case I should always vaccinate for paramixo and maybe pox they are terrible illnesses that makes suffers the bird a lot.

There are many types of vaccines, never trust a vet blindly you can regret it later, inform yourself.

Ask the vet to use a new syringe they use most of the time the same for many pigeons and the chance of getting other infection its real.

There is a two in one vaccine for paramixo and pox, that way the bird do not get so stressed.

http://www.pigeoninflight.com/index.php/to-vaccinate-or-not-that-is-the-question


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Michy said:


> So today is their big day. Fecal exam, check up and worming. Is there any sort of vaccinations they should get due to them living with us in our house? I read in a separate thread that they can carry TB. Can humans catch it? I worry about that, but most of all, I fear salmonella. Is there testing/vaccinations for that? Anything else I'm forgetting to test for today?


you're birds are not racing pigeons but in home pets, so I would listen to your avian vet and go with what he/she recommends for house birds. show birds and race do need vax's, if you have just your birds and no new ones and they stay at home they will not need vaccines.. she can test their fecals and perhaps take some blood to test those..but the latter is usually done if there is a sickness. 

"quote HOW TO PREVENT Salmonella infections:
Proper hygiene is the best way to keep Salmonella away from the loft. Flies and mice or rats should also be kept away. Don’t overcrowd! The disease has a greater chance of spreading in overcrowded conditions and stale air environments. Overcrowding also lowers immunity by stressing the birds."

if your birds are in a clean house then it should not be a problem.

If your bird had avian TB I would think they would show signs of it by now.
" It is most prevalent where there is a high population density, such as in zoos, or collections of birds."

I think you're birds are fine.


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you ever so much for the info!

ET: The vet I'm taking the birds to is my uncle. I have the upmost confidence in his opinion. I will ask about the "pox" and "paramixo" vaccines. 

Spirit: So happy to hear that I have not to worry about TB. The birds are indeed in a very clean atmosphere(my house) and the only other place they go is camping with us(but are always in a cage). Other than that, they spend the day in their enclosure outside where other (wild) birdies like to perch on top of. That was the reason for my concern. If the pigeons' wild friends can give them anything or not. I also worry because we have no clue where Henri came from. She just showed up in our backyard one day.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi Michy, I can bet your pigeons are possibly two of the luckiest and most loved pigeons in the world so rest assured with all the care and love you've provided, they are bound to be healthy.

Can we send our pidgies to your uncle too..? Hehe! How lucky of you! Love of animals runs in the family!

Anywho, more pictures of the adorable two please!


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Lol...krik krik is one heck of a pampered pidge too! All went well at vet. Simon had round worms but Henri was clean. Both got a dose of ivomec and were sent home with another dose that I have to give in 3 weeks. Both were also vaccinated for pox because of all the skeeters and biting flies when they are outside. was given a list of freshies and greens they should/can eat. I did not know they can eat cooked sweet potatos! Was told that they'll love them. Who knew? Simon is over a couple feathers on one wing. Was told to pit more toys in their cage To keep his mind off of those feathers. If he doesn't let them grow in, I'll be taking him in to be knocked out and have them plucked out to allow new to grow.


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

*over preening


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Great news! Your uncle is very knowledgeable! I bet the pidgies were happy with the _'more toys_' advice! 

Good luck with the worming! Keep us updated!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Michy said:


> Lol...krik krik is one heck of a pampered pidge too! All went well at vet. Simon had round worms but Henri was clean. Both got a dose of ivomec and were sent home with another dose that I have to give in 3 weeks. Both were also vaccinated for pox because of all the skeeters and biting flies when they are outside. was given a list of freshies and greens they should/can eat. I did not know they can eat cooked sweet potatos! Was told that they'll love them. Who knew? Simon is over a couple feathers on one wing. Was told to pit more toys in their cage To keep his mind off of those feathers. If he doesn't let them grow in, I'll be taking him in to be knocked out and have them plucked out to allow new to grow.


awsome VET!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm *very* impressed that your uncle has the vaccine for pox on hand.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

I know your uncle didn't recommend it and he's a vet who you trust with good reason apparently, but if they were my pets and had feral pigeons perching on top of their cage, I'd vaccinate for paramixo.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

nycpigeonlady said:


> I know your uncle didn't recommend it and he's a vet who you trust with good reason apparently, but if they were my pets and had feral pigeons perching on top of their cage, I'd vaccinate for paramixo.


The PMV vaccine is expensive and to the best of my knowledge only is sold 50 doses to a bottle. Once the bottle is opened, the manufacturer says to discard the remainder and so clinics don't keep it stocked.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Michy said:


> Lol...krik krik is one heck of a pampered pidge too! All went well at vet. Simon had round worms but Henri was clean. Both got a dose of ivomec and were sent home with another dose that I have to give in 3 weeks. Both were also vaccinated for pox because of all the skeeters and biting flies when they are outside. was given a list of freshies and greens they should/can eat. I did not know they can eat cooked sweet potatos! Was told that they'll love them. Who knew? Simon is over a couple feathers on one wing. Was told to pit more toys in their cage To keep his mind off of those feathers. If he doesn't let them grow in, I'll be taking him in to be knocked out and have them plucked out to allow new to grow.


Lucky pigeons is right!!! sweet potato, I had never heard that, So thats Kumara here in NZ. Do you know is it the orange or the yellow variety?


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Charis said:


> The PMV vaccine is expensive and to the best of my knowledge only is sold 50 doses to a bottle. Once the bottle is opened, the manufacturer says to discard the remainder and so clinics don't keep it stocked.


Thanks for that info, Charis. I wasn't aware of that. I was told it was best to bring a pet pigeon to a fancier or racer when they vaccinate their pigeons. I always wondered why - now I know.


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

We don't have feral pigeons at all. The birdies I was referring to are the typical sparrow, robin and others. I do have a pair of doves that visit, but they don't bother with the pigeons and stick to the community feeder.

My uncle does carry the vaccines, but felt unnecessary to as we don't plan on them leaving our yard, breeding or adding more pigeons. They only go out for the day and are always brought in at dusk. 

Charis: he carries all that good stuff due to the large variety of critters ands breeders who walk through his door. His hospital treats patients of wildlife rehabs as well as exotics used for education ( has treated For Jack Hanna and Jarod miller). I'm proud to have him as family


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Lucky pigeons is right!!! sweet potato, I had never heard that, So thats Kumara here in NZ. Do you know is it the orange or the yellow variety?


The orange yams are what they supposedly love. I have one cooling on the counter as I'm writing. Will let you know if they "dive in" like he said. I also did not know they can eat strawberries, raspberries and blueberries too! Always thought they were too sugary of a food for them.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

My pigeons love minced carrots. I'll try the sweet potatoes too.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Michy said:


> The orange yams are what they supposedly love. I have one cooling on the counter as I'm writing. Will let you know if they "dive in" like he said. I also did not know they can eat strawberries, raspberries and blueberries too! Always thought they were too sugary of a food for them.


Now I'm confused - We have Orange Yams, Orange kumara and traditional yellow kumara.

kumara I thought was sweet potato.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Now I'm confused - We have Orange Yams, Orange kumara and traditional yellow kumara.
> 
> *kumara I thought was sweet potato*.


Google agrees with you.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I might try yams and orange kumara aslong as they are both safe? Wonder if they would like yellow kumara ( the tradtitional stuff )


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

The birds gave me a dirty look when I put the mashed sweet potato in their cage last night. Kinda like that "What do you expect us to do with this crap" look. 
This morning, upon waking, I checked in on them and they ate half of it. So I'm guessing it passed their prudish palates.

I never thought they would like carrots. That day, after the vet visit, I made them a spinach and carrot salad(both chopped fine) that they loved. I was told mustard greens are loved by pigeons as well. Where in the world would I find that stuff?


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Wanted to add that I didn't put in the whole potato. Just about 2 tablespoons of it.


----------

